# what is this lump on my pigeon wing??



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had this pigeon since birth almost.. found her downtown.. she is now 4 months old.. 
month and a half ago i almost released her, but to poor quality of here flight feathers i brought her back home..
feathers grew back.. she was about to be ready to go. something weird happened to one of her feet, 2 weeks its been like that.. she cant seem to open her foot.. it looks sometimes as a fist.. she opens it but not completely.. walks fine.. eats fine hands out with other pigeons i rescued,, she's the oldest in the house..
today however i noticed something on her wing at fist i thought it was a dislocated feather.. or something..
when i caught her and took a look at her.. it was a lump, black lump on her shoulder ( wing) i dont know how to explain it) 
its not preventing her from flying but it just freaked me out.. what could this be.. its size of a dime.. reall swollen round. it looks as some big tick but its not a tick.. its clearly attached to her wing.. and funny i havent even noticed it till tonigh.. and i always keep good close eye on her..
what is this lump..
i'll upload 2 picures of it.. if pt allows me to do it. cause they might be big pictures i dont know i'll try

did anybody seee this before ????????????


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

did everybody fall a sleep ????????


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

looks like an abscess or feather cyst, needs drained


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like it could be a blood wart also called a temporary tumor. They are dark in color[black], filled with blood and fall off, all on their own, over time. If bumped, they can bleed which can cause the bird to bleed out. They are caused by mosquitoes bites.

If it's a cyst of abscess, it won't drain on it's own because bird pus is thick and hard and a vet will need to remove it.
Unless a veterinarian treats birds regularly, he/she may not know bird pus is hard. They may not know about blood warts either.

Look under 2.3.2, the last sentence.

http://ocw.tufts.edu/Content/60/lecturenotes/797651


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> Looks like it could be a blood wart also called a temporary tumor. They are dark in color[black], filled with blood and fall off, all on their own, over time. If bumped, they can bleed which can cause the bird to bleed out. They are caused by mosquitoes bites.
> 
> If it's a cyst of abscess, it won't drain on it's own because bird pus is thick and hard and a vet will need to remove it.
> Unless a veterinarian treats birds regularly, he/she may not know bird pus is hard. They may not know about blood warts either.
> ...


i did a lot of research since i noticed this.. and really everything is pointing to the blood wart or that thing that falls off..
i do plan on taking her to the vet tuesday.. avian vets.. actually exotic i take all my pigeons there, she has never been seen by the vet before but i wanna know she is ok before i even decide to release her.
now in the case i decide not to take her to the vet,, reason.. jesus christ im running low with my credit cards and im almost in debt over pigeons. .
i just hope this thing wont be expensive,, i know blood cultures and analysis are just expensive as hell..
charis are you sure this will fall off???
what could be the cause of it? after 100 pigoeons that pass thry my house i never seen this before.
this baby been thry way to much for me to jus leave it untreated..
should i use antibiotics or something..
i don twant to drain it on my own .. all tho i do have sterile needles and everything i need.. i could do it.. but i dont want to cause more harm.. after all its her wings we are messing with.. 
its not preventing her from flying.. acts as she do every day before i noticed this..
i do love her.. like i said she the oldest in the house.. i feel bad that she been with me soo long. 
how long does it usually take this to fall off.
i have sooo many questions...


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/goliath-amp-kim-need-some-help-27152.html

someone else had a simular case in 2008..only thing my pigeon only has one of these cyst's


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Another thought... is the lump on a joint? It could be a paratyphoid wing boil -- they can swell up like that and eventually burst open, and maybe cause the joint to go lame. The thing that makes me think perhaps paratyphoid is your mention of her foot also showing symptoms. 

How is her respiration, and her droppings? If it is paratyphoid, treatment with antibiotics is necessary. How is her foot now?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

My guess is paratyphoid. Especially if the boil thing is on the elbow or any joint. Sometimes the foot pad will swell slightly and cause pain to walk on it, so the bird to cushion it by walking on its toes curled up.

If it is paratyphoid, I have a remedy that I can give you. But it ain't an easy thing to cure. Most will tell you to use Baytril for seven to ten days, but I find that lacking in success.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I am treating paratyphoid in a rescue right now... it's a bear to get rid of, and my experience is that 7-10 days of Baytril gets you started, but that longer courses are necessary to really see recovery... and even then, it can relapse and continue to shed and infect other birds. 

Conditionfreak, I am interested in what you have found to be more effective... post here, or you can pm me... either way is fine.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

minimonkey said:


> Another thought... is the lump on a joint? It could be a paratyphoid wing boil -- they can swell up like that and eventually burst open, and maybe cause the joint to go lame. The thing that makes me think perhaps paratyphoid is your mention of her foot also showing symptoms.
> 
> How is her respiration, and her droppings? If it is paratyphoid, treatment with antibiotics is necessary. How is her foot now?


her foot is getting better im forcing her to take vitamins.. one toe is open.. and like i said sometimes she keeps the foot open sometimes only big toe and the last one is open.. her droppings look normal.. she eats. drinks everything normal..
and the boul is not on the joint.. its located on the upper wing.. and this is the only one she has ..


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> My guess is paratyphoid. Especially if the boil thing is on the elbow or any joint. Sometimes the foot pad will swell slightly and cause pain to walk on it, so the bird to cushion it by walking on its toes curled up.
> 
> If it is paratyphoid, I have a remedy that I can give you. But it ain't an easy thing to cure. Most will tell you to use Baytril for seven to ten days, but I find that lacking in success.


no swelling on her foot. 
what is ur remedy for parathyroid


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You usually use Baytril/Cipro for Paratyphoid.

I agree with Charis, it's a blood blister/wart. Usually caused by a localized smack or hard impact. I had a patient who once had this...it popped up the night before I was leaving on a trip and it freaked me out. It was soft and there was blood inside...I tried lancing it, hoping I could drain the liquid isnide and make it smaller...but it just bled and I couldn't make it any smaller. Folks just said staunch the bleeding and let it be.

It became hard after about 5 days, then really rock hard and hollow (no more blood inside) around six or seven. Took 2 weeks to fall off... and at about 10 days, it felt like a piece of charcoal...so I slowly and carefully used an x-acto blade to shave off bits of it just to get the size down. Then it fell off a few days later, leaving a small open wound which scabbed over within a few hours.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> You usually use Baytril/Cipro for Paratyphoid.
> 
> I agree with Charis, it's a blood blister/wart. Usually caused by a localized smack or hard impact. I had a patient who once had this...it popped up the night before I was leaving on a trip and it freaked me out. It was soft and there was blood inside...I tried lancing it, hoping I could drain the liquid isnide and make it smaller...but it just bled and I couldn't make it any smaller. Folks just said staunch the bleeding and let it be.
> 
> It became hard after about 5 days, then really rock hard and hollow (no more blood inside) around six or seven. Took 2 weeks to fall off... and at about 10 days, it felt like a piece of charcoal...so I slowly and carefully used an x-acto blade to shave off bits of it just to get the size down. Then it fell off a few days later, leaving a small open wound which scabbed over within a few hours.


i really hope same thing happends to my pigeon..it just appeared over night..maybe she hit herself or broke the feather.. god knows .. important thing is it's not deadly like u say.. 2 weeks and its done..
uhhhhh i feel as big weight fell off of my shoulders..
reason why i say it happened over night.. i really do keep a close eye on her.. cause of her food and everything i just watch her and watch her.. i hold her.. that morning i checked her and nothing was there.. got home from work and bam lump is there..

this poor pigeon..lol. its just not her time to be free yet.. 3 months old time fly.
will keep u guys posted.. if anything changes if not .. once it falls off i will let you guys know


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

one questin tho.. one it falls off will it interfear with her ability to fly??? please say it wont


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If it really appeared that fast, then it is a blood wart. And your assumption is probably right...she probably just banged herself on something.

It WILL fall off and she WILL be able to use her wing completely. The only thing you want to monitor is whether it is getting hard and larger or not. If it stays soft for more than 6 days, and if it keeps getting bigger, then it is something else and should be examined by a vet.

If it begins to get hard, then the only thing you may do (if you want to - I did) is start cutting it down once it is solid like charcoal. I did this only because, as it was not ready to fall off, it was interfering with my pal's movement a bit and she had begun picking at it...

I would continue the Baytril/Cipro.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> If it really appeared that fast, then it is a blood wart. And your assumption is probably right...she probably just banged herself on something.
> 
> It WILL fall off and she WILL be able to use her wing completely. The only thing you want to monitor is whether it is getting hard and larger or not. If it stays soft for more than 6 days, and if it keeps getting bigger, then it is something else and should be examined by a vet.
> 
> ...



lump isnt getting larger..i havent touched it in tow days now. i dont want to stress her out too much.. will d it today just to make sure its getting harder


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

goga82 said:


> lump isnt getting larger..i havent touched it in tow days now. i dont want to stress her out too much.. will d it today just to make sure its getting harder


Has it come off by now? How's the bird?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

ippychick said:


> Has it come off by now? How's the bird?


no didnt come off yet.. its only been there 4 days i believe .
bird is doing fine.. no change in the behavior. nothing 
thanks for asking..
if anything changes i will let everybody know, specially when it falls off


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news it isn't enlarging further...this makes me suspect Charis is correct and it is what we think it is.

Yeah, you really gotta be patient..it'll take about 2 weeks to fall off.....


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Good news it isn't enlarging further...this makes me suspect Charis is correct and it is what we think it is.
> 
> Yeah, you really gotta be patient..it'll take about 2 weeks to fall off.....


jaye . lump got a little larger. now what? 
should i just schedule her for the vet.. im low on cash but im not gonna have her in discomfort.. god forbid it hurts or anything.
now that it's little larger what could it be..
im really still thinking its a feather cyst cause i felt sharpnes on the edge of the lump. could be a feather trying to breake.
its not that large but just little larger than it was


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Is it still soft ???


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah its still soft.. same structure and the color as the first day i noticed it..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmmm. Well, if you wanna try something sorta gross...you can puncture it with a sharp needle, and see if anything comes out (discharge, blood, anything like that).

Probably what a vet would do. Don't make the mistake I did and puncture several times...just do it once or twice...see if it causes a reaction in your pal and see if anything comes out.

A vet visit is always best, although in this case and at this stage I am not sure it's a necessity, yet.


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

goga82 said:


> no didnt come off yet.. its only been there 4 days i believe .
> bird is doing fine.. no change in the behavior. nothing
> thanks for asking..
> if anything changes i will let everybody know, specially when it falls off


Good, thanks ~ we look forward to hear how it goes!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Hmmmm. Well, if you wanna try something sorta gross...you can puncture it with a sharp needle, and see if anything comes out (discharge, blood, anything like that).
> 
> Probably what a vet would do. Don't make the mistake I did and puncture several times...just do it once or twice...see if it causes a reaction in your pal and see if anything comes out.
> 
> A vet visit is always best, although in this case and at this stage I am not sure it's a necessity, yet.


i do have sterile needles on me.. as scared as i am to mess with the lump i'll just try it once..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would wait for it to fall off, rather than using a needle on it.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I would wait for it to fall off, rather than using a needle on it.


ok.. i will too.
im geting ready to release 5 of my pigeons today. and my heart is broken that she cant go too..
she said good bye to so many of my pigeons and somehow she alwaus stays behind ..maybe next month


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know how you feel, but one day she will be ready also. Look at it this way.................she gets to stay with you a bit longer.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I know how you feel, but one day she will be ready also. Look at it this way.................she gets to stay with you a bit longer.


it got a little bigger.. i think she is peckin on it.. 
right now vet is out of the question cause today i had an emegency with some other pigeon.. i made a new thread about it..
i really dont know what to do
jesus help me. im so overwhelmed right now.. i wanna save them all but im not a millioner. wish vet care didnt cost so much..
just today i spend 300 dollars on emergency ..
please help me god


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If it is a blood wart or tempory tumor, it will just dry up and fall off. *They are prone to bleed if bumped and that can be dangerous to the bird ...may cause the bird to bleed out.* I saw my first one a good 20 years ago and then no here knew what it was. 
There isn't alot of information written about temporary tumors/blood warts, but Dr Weir, Dr Frank and other veterniarins have talked about blood warts some.
I just found this from the Dutch pigeon site...

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/ask_the_vet/2473#content


Just to add...the information I share with you has come from the experiences I have had though the years and often lessions I have learned the hard way.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> If it is a blood wart or tempory tumor, it will just dry up and fall off. *They are prone to bleed if bumped and that can be dangerous to the bird ...may cause the bird to bleed out.* I saw my first one a good 20 years ago and then no here knew what it was.
> There isn't alot of information written about temporary tumors/blood warts, but Dr Weir, Dr Frank and other veterniarins have talked about blood warts some.
> I just found this from the Dutch pigeon site...
> 
> ...



I am happy to say that today it finally fell off. it got so hard, almost rock hard. black too.. and today she flew around and think just fell off, no open scars were left where the lump was.. its amazing.. i never seen this before.. but u learn something every day 
thanks guys for keeping me sane


----------

